# Icons for Items in Recording History



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

When I go look at "Recording History," which is a nice feature theoretically, I don't necessarily want to see all of those programs that didn't record because it was a repeated episode or because I cancelled a program. 

If there could at least be separate icons corresponding to items of each type so we could quickly scroll down the list and find the ones that might require some action, I'd love it! (The emoticons, or "smilies", that are used for this forum would be just fine.) I'd suggest something like:

 for "your household cancelled this";

:up: for "you've already seen this episode";

 for "unexpected schedule conflict", etc. 

In other words, "tell us something we don't know!" Thanks for considering this.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

This feature is definitely cool. I am tired of checking each "won't record" for the reason (especially with the slow navigation)


----------



## Krepta3000 (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree, this is a great concept. I also really love the graphics on the right for all the channels, that's awesome!  How about some graphics on the left for the shows? I'm sure there are tiny logos for shows and movies that could fit next to the show titles in the TiVo list. Well, anyway, cool idea.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Bump!

This is still a great idea. Three years later.

Please?


----------

